# Can my pitbull be full breed with these bat like ears??



## PitbullMommy623 (Jun 11, 2014)

My boyfriend recently brought me home a supposed blue nose pit...i live him to death including his silly bat like ears but have never seen them on a pit. Can anyone clarify?

https://fbcdn-photos-f-a.akamaihd.n...9_10152401374331628_2519358045215996433_n.jpg

https://fbcdn-photos-h-a.akamaihd.n...52401374111628_5124389661267100405_n.jpgTammy


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Bully breeds can have bat ears, many purebreds do as well as mixed. However, if your dog doesn't have legit pedigree papers, there is no way to know what breed he is. He *looks* like an American Bully mix to me.


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

What Coach said.

Also, bluenose isn't a "type" of Pit Bull, it just describes the colour, so there's no ambiguity there. Your dog either has a blue nose or it doesn't.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Hello PitbullMommy623,

Welcome to the forum. As mentioned, if you don't have pedigree papers it is probably a mixed breed but there is no way of telling. What is for certain is what a cute pup you have. Love those "bat" ears. Glad to hear that you are so fond of the pup already. Many happy years together. 
Thanks for the introduction and the pictures.

Joe


----------



## PitbullMommy623 (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks for responses. I am very in love with my new pup. Is so smart too....i have 2 other pitbull mixes although I swear my big white one is an Argentina Dogo.https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd....0-8/1888774_10152275381181628_739631233_o.jpg
The white bone is Thor...being a dog and digging holes in pic.

https://fbcdn-photos-a-a.akamaihd.n....0-0/13863_10151880261681628_1398940540_n.jpg
That's my princess Onyx.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

cute pups, white in the dirt NO FUN! lol Thanks for sharing and welcome!


----------



## Babelicious (Jan 23, 2014)

OMG look at those ears ,i love bat ears


----------



## Tazz (Jan 27, 2014)

The dog has cool ears


----------



## SadieAnn (Apr 29, 2013)

what cute ears! There is a dog at the rescue near us that I follow on FB in hopes to adopt next summer and she has crazy ears kinda like that too.


----------

